# 1928 massey fergeson bicycle



## bicycle larry (Oct 5, 2014)

nice old bike with gibson peddles .every thing still on the bike seat needs to be restored a long with the rest of bike .this was a barn find bin in the famaly sins new.   from bicycle larry


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Nice Project!!!*

You have a Nice Project that will require a Lot of TLC!!!!!

I Like the Badge, Can You Take a Close UP??

Good Luck, Brooo!!


----------



## Waterland (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks like it was built by CCM.  You should be able to find a serial number on the seatpost that will be able to tell you the year.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 7, 2014)

*massey*

yes it is a 1929 ccm massey i will take some more pictures later . from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice find Bicycle Larry, very unique head badge. Interested in seeing what you end up doing with it, good luck.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 8, 2014)

*1928 massey*

her is some more pictures of the massey .


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2014)

...bet the guy's at the "Steam Shows" would love that bike. M/F made tractors and Hit-Miss stuff.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Oct 8, 2014)

beautiful bike, I would guess very rare. Needs to be carefully restored. Nice bit of Canadian history ...


----------



## cyclehobo (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes quite a rare early CCM. The name for that bike is a Massey "Silver Ribbon" that is why the head tube is a very unique wrap around headtube badge. I had a 1927 if I recall about 8 years ago..it came with a wide leather seat and moto-bars. Yes when it finally found it new home, I believe it was a tractor collector.  It was the ultimate for a tractor guy who has everything...nice find there. I will see if I can find some old photos of my Massey.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2014)

*1928 massey*

yes mite be selling this massey .i can deliver to memory lane fall swap if any bodys intersted in it . from bicycle larry


----------

